# SSH erst nach Consolelogin



## kodak (7. November 2010)

Hi Leute,

nachdem ich von einem NAS-Linux auf einen Nettop mit Ubuntu als Fileserver umgestiegen bin, stehe ich vor einem Hindernis:

Der SSH Zugang ist erst möglich, nachdem ich mich einmal den Monitor an den Nettop geklemmt und mich über die Console einmal eingeloggt habe. Danach funktioniert auch der SSH Zugriff.

Was muss ich einstellen, damit ich sofort nach dem hochfahren des Servers per SSH zugreifen kann? 

Gruß
Kodak


----------



## defc0n1 (8. November 2010)

Ich würde mal versuchen einen extra User mit ssh Rechten anzulegen und diesem einen key zuzuweisen der zur authentizierung verwendet wird. Evtl. musst du auch etwas in der ssh config Datei ändern - schau einfach mal man ssh an .


----------

